# Barrel Imports reviews?



## levibjork (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone on here used barrels from these guys: http://www.barrelimports.com/Home.html
I'm looking to get my first barrel and this appears to be one of the few options for me here in Alberta.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

That's interesting you posted that. My local supplier in Ontario carries that brand of Hungarian oak barrel. I wasn't sure of the brand's quality compared to the Vadai ones everyone talks about here. But they look good. Wonder what the direct price is with barrel imports vs my local suppliers. Musca would ship to you surely.

Here's a link to the barrels on Musca: http://musca.com/shop/category/hungarian-oak-barrels/ 

They also sell European oak and chestnut barrels as well as American oak.


----------



## levibjork (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I emailed barrel imports for prices: a 23 liter barrel sells for $199 for barrel, stand, and bung. Plus +$25 to ship to Alberta.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow well that's a good deal compared to my local place! Thanks for the info...


----------



## levibjork (Feb 12, 2014)

If I buy it, I'll let you know how it works.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds good!! Thank you


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm sending an email this morning to check them out.
Thanks for posting! It's sometimes hard to find 'the good stuff' in Canada.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 13, 2014)

Hear hear Rayway!


----------



## altavino (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a BI barrel and a couple Vadais , they are essentially identical .


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2014)

I have purchased from Musca several times. They are awesome to deal with. If you're looking for the buon vino mini filter they are about $50 cheaper than anyone else.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 11, 2014)

It's good to hear that the BI barrels are good quality! It may be the easiest for me to get my hands on when I'm ready. That's also what Musca carries.


Carolyn


----------



## levibjork (Mar 14, 2014)

I think I'm going to take the plunge. It will be my first barrel. I'll update on how it works.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## levibjork (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, I ordered it and got it within a week. It looks great, I'll be doing the barrel prep soon. Quick question: it came with an oak stopper. Does anyone use those, or should I pick up a rubber or silicone one?

Here's some pics, btw. I'm super excited.





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoveTheWine (Apr 6, 2014)

levibjork said:


> Ok, I ordered it and got it within a week. It looks great, I'll be doing the barrel prep soon. Quick question: it came with an oak stopper. Does anyone use those, or should I pick up a rubber or silicone one?
> 
> Here's some pics, btw. I'm super excited.
> View attachment 14913
> ...



Beauty looking barrel. I think a silicone stopper is the way to go.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2014)

Pick up a silicon stopper. Much better seal and it won't get stuck. Nice looking barrel.


----------



## levibjork (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm new to this aspect of winemaking, so I need all the advice I can get.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ldmack3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gives me the itch for a new one!


----------



## levibjork (Apr 9, 2014)

Update: The barrel is beautiful. It is from JK Cooperage in Hungary and as I look around online, the consensus seems to be that these are very well made barrels. Mine comes in at 23 liters almost on the nose. I did the barrel prep that a lot if you have suggested, from the Vadai website, and when I filled it there was not a single leak. I checked in the morning and the outside was completely dry. 

I'm going to pick up a Chardonnay kit to break it in. I've heard some suggest doing a primary fermentation first before putting it into the barrel so there isn't quite so much sediment left in the barrel. Any thoughts on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

